# Negative impact.....



## chikkubukku (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi all,

We bought a pair of Lutinos and of course they are scared and sleeping all the time. It's only 3 days now. It's been a lot of noise around since its festival season and people bursting crackers for Diwali. 

What I did wrong was trying to offer a treat on the 2nd day morning and the female jumped in front of me inside the cage. It was a surprise and shock for me and I immediately took my hand out as it scared me. Looks like my lutinos understood what scares me now.

I know I shouldn't put my hand so soon, but I did try offering a treat again during the 3rd day afternoon. The lutinos tried scaring me jumping in front, but i was calm and didnt move my hand. Though the lutinos are not scared of my hand in the cage, they move away when I bring the treat just in front of them as well. What bothers me is that even if slowly move my hand with the treat, they don't seem to like it. They are not tempted by the treat either. 

I try to talk and whistle softly but the fire crackers are loud outside and scare them. 

This seems to bring in a negative impact between us. I would like to rectify the situation. I would really appreciate if you could help me as I love them very much. They are sweet. 

Let me know what I should do as the next step. 

BTW their names are chickku and bukku 

Thanks
Vinod


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. I would give your tiels a little more time to settle in before I tried handling them, etc. Just spend some time sitting by their cage and softly talking to them. How much are they sleeping? Are they eating? Here is a taming thread that has some helpful advice: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073 Just be patient with them. It takes time to build trust. It won't happen in a few days.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Here is another helpful thread: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=33313


----------



## chikkubukku (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the reply. They sleep around 14 hours with lots of interruption due to the noises outside. They are eating good. 

I have millets, sun flower seeds and clean water for them and is available to them always. I tried giving some carrots, apples and they are not touching it. 

Is it adviceable to keep the seeds 24x7?

I'm speaking softly to them. I will keep updating here on the progress. 

Thanks
Vinod


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Why do you think they are trying to scare you? If they are just jumping to the front of the cage, they probably want to interact with you.


----------



## chikkubukku (Nov 12, 2012)

I don't know. Probably because they had no where else to go, and had to come in the front. But I can guess at least that they freaked out when I tried to offer them treats. If I put my hand in the cage, they started making sounds and were moving zig zag.

What abt the seeds kept in the cage 24x7. Is it adviceable?


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

Seeds are an integral part of a cockatiels diet in the wild, and I would suggest having them available at all times. Millet and sunflower seeds are treat foods as they are quite fattening, but they love them so they make great training aids. Pellets have great nutritional value, but often have to be introduced slowly. Veggies are great, but many cockatiels won't touch them unless you are persistent and offer them every day. Take fresh veggies away after about an hour though so they don't spoil. I hope that helps to start you off. I'm sure someone alse can advise as to ratios and quantity as well as how to slowly introduce your cockatiel to different foods


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

*Hi Try this...

B.J's. BRINGING HOME NEW BABIES

This program has been written so that any new bird owner following it, will 
be able to bond with any bird be it part tame, or a wild aviary bred bird. The only difference will be that the wild bird will need a little more time to achieve the same level of success. 
Cover half the cage to allow the birds some sense of security & provide a basic seed mix, water, iodine block & cuttle bone. Keep all other foods, ie, Fruit, Veg, Eggfood, Nuts etc, etc. As treat foods to be offered through the bars. If they won't eat from your fingers, wedge the treat food between the cage bars. 
It could be some days before they are ready to take a treat food from your fingers through the bars. 
When they are happy to eat treats from your fingers. 
Then you can move on to feeding them by hand inside the cage. 
When feeding inside the cage use a hanky fixed to the bar above the door with two clothes pegs to act as a safety curtain to prevent your birds escaping via the open door. 
Offer them a favourite treat food by holding a small piece between your finger & thumb so your birds can reach it. If they appear in anyway disturbed. Remove your hand & allow them to calm down. 
Re-offer the treat, hold your hand still so they can eat. Remember offer it don't try to force it on them. If they don't eat withdraw & try again later, repeat until they do. 
Offer them different small treats as often as you can over the next few days. Your aim is to build up a strong bond of friendship & trust. 
After a day or two of successful hand feeding. Your birds should be ready for step-up.......B.J.*


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I let me tiel have 24/7 access to seeds. Other foods are recommended too. Here is some info that is helpful on diet: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27479


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If your birds aren't willing to eat from your hand at this point, there are other ways to use food to help with the taming process. The food bribery thread at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661 has more information.


----------



## chikkubukku (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks a lot everyone. That helps me to get started. One question though, by seeds you are talking about millets and sunflower seeds right? I have them in the cage 24x7. But if these are considered as treats, do you think they will accept it from your hand? It's available to them anyway.

BTW,

they were excited when I offered them coriander. I dropped it from top of the cage and they came to it.


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

The link below shows an example of a typical cockatiel seed mix and ingredients.
http://www.jones-seed.com/p-27-300-all-natural-cockatiel-blend.aspx
As you can see from the picture, sunflower seeds are a minimal part of the seed mix due to how fatty they are. You should be able to buy a large bag of a similar mix at your local pet shop if you don't have some already. 

Spray millet is a great training tool/ treat as it can be offered from a distance or hung up in the cage.
http://www.hiwtc.com/photo/products/1/01/01/10194.jpg

A balanced diet is the key to a healthy bird. This page below shows A variety of different healthy cockatiel diets. I'm sure there's one the that will work for you.
http://www.cockatielcottage.net/diet2.html

At the moment we're on 50% pellets, 50% seed, with about 6 sunflower seeds in the mix each day. We're working on introducing vegetables, but she is reluctant to eat soft foods.


----------



## Lori_S (Oct 19, 2012)

A little advice from my vet; Fresh veggies such as broccoli, zuchini (courgette), cauliflower, peas and corn are a great succes with many cockatiels. If you introduce fresh veggies when they are young, they are quite willing to have a try. I have found carrots work too if I soften them in hot water for a while. My precious tiels are not into the crunchy raw carrots, but that could be just my birds.


----------



## chikkubukku (Nov 12, 2012)

UPDATE:

I was able to hand feed chikku. I did not give the millets and sunflower seeds till the end of the day, but i gave oat meals and peas. and I slowly got my hand with sun flower seeds late in the evening and chikku was ready to take it from my hand. I gave 1 seed at a time. I'm so happy that they are not scared of my hands.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Make sure that your birds always have access to food that they're willing to eat. But it's fine to save their favorite foods as training rewards.

The best time to offer hand-held food is early in the morning and late in the afternoon/evening when it will soon be bedtime. Birds are hungriest in the morning when they first wake up, and they stock up on food shortly before bedtime to carry them through the night. So these are the time periods when they're most motivated to eat.


----------

